# A way to make shiney things (new spell list)



## Justice Beloved (Dec 2, 2002)

Evoke Essence of [Element]
Evocation
Classes: All
Range: 25’ +5’/lvl
Target: Object
Duration: See text
Saving Throw: will negates

  When cast upon an object the object becomes the focus point for a spherical emanation of the essence of the element selected.  
Degree Duration  AOE    y factor
I	10 min/lvl     _10’       1
II	10 min/lvl     _20’       2
III	1 hr/lvl         _40’       3
IV	1 hr/lvl         _50’       4 
V 	1 day/lvl      100’	 5
VI	1 week/lvl    _200’     6
VII	1 month/lvl  400’     7	 
VIII	1 year/lvl     500’	8
IX 	Permanent   1000’   9

Every element appears to have a specific effect, which should be seen to manifest within the given radius.  Preliminary tests suggest that after the third degree a certain amount of bleeding from related elements may occur.  This may be an anomaly but if it holds could open a breakthrough in dual element dweomers.

Element	                       Effect
Acid:	All objects and creatures erode at the rate of yhp/min

Air:	Provides Breathable air regardless of surrounding environ for duration

Nature:	All Plants and Animals gain strength yhp/min

Crystal:	All Piercing Weapons within radius attack with a +y to damage

Death:	-y hp/min on all death vulnerable creatures +y hp/min for undead

Earth:	Dust slowly covers everything at a rate of y“ an hour

Fire:	-y hp/min on all fire vulnerable creatures and objects+y hp/min for all fire based creature and objects

Force:	1/y movement rate, –1 y on all attacks

Ice:	-y hp/min on all cold vulnerable creatures and objects+y hp/min for all ice based creatures and objects

Lava: 	-y hp/min against all fire vulnerable creatures and objects+y hp/min for all fire based creatures and objects

Life:	+y hp/min for all living creatures-y hp/min against all death based creatures and objects

Light:	ambient light within extents of radi

Lightning:	All metal objects heat up and cause yhp heat dmg per round to all touching.  After a number of rounds equaling the metal objects hp it melts

Metal:	All slashing weapons add +y dmg

Mud:	Mud begins to settle on all at a rate of y” an hour

Shadow:	Darkness fills radi

Sonic:	All sounds are y times louder

Steam:	Fog fills area

Void:	Total silence in radius

Water:	rain falls in area filling area with water at a rate of y” an hour

In cases where opposing elemental ( see table 1-4) essence spheres come in to contact the higher degree of sphere will overcome and cancel out the effects of the lower.  I have noted that it is possible to cover objects which have had evoke essence cast upon them and in so doing forstall the usual effect.  The object concerned must be covered or enclosed by another object which has had infuse object with [element} strengthened, {minor modifications of infuse object with element, resulting from the new understanding this dweomer has bequeathed, concludes with a strengthen object duration of permananent} of the opposite element and at the same degree or geater cast upon it.  I.e. a degree 7 essence of metal sword could be effectively stopped with a scabbard and hilt crystal or life strengthened to degree 7 or greater. The power to evoke essence is derived from the surrounding world, and this brings about a tendency for the object which has had evoke essence anchored upon it developing spatial staticy.  While not noticeable at the lower levels it begins to increase sharply beyond the 3rd degree

Degree             Maxmimum movement
IV	10 miles per day
V	1 mile per day
VI	754’ per day or1 mile per week
VII	176’ per day or 1 mile per month
VIII	14’ per day or 1 mile per year
IX	1.5’ per day or 1 mile per decade



Also exploratory simulations indicate that personal power investment will also begin and increase very nearly exponentially after the threshold of the 3rd degree.  This Is of course an estimated expectation, but judging by the astral and ethereal mography’s I’m not too far off.

Degree  xp requirement
IV	3500
V	7000
VI	14000
VII	28000
VIII	56000
IX	112000    

      A question has been raised by the sharp power drains after the third degree, both in the staticity requirements and the personal investiture, also after third degree anomalous bleeding between related elements was noted.  I am currently unable to comment on the nature or basis behind these oddities


Well anyway.. all of this came about becasue of a need to have a light spell.  I'm sure there are some issues of ballance here but...  hey I thought I'd let a couple of old hands check it out and let me know what they think...


----------

